# La Pavoni air leak ?



## ragusano (Aug 25, 2014)

I have three La Pavoni Europiccolo machines, purchased new 20, 15 and three years ago. The older machines work perfectly and appear to need no maintenance. The more recent model emits a blast of foam (not crema) at the bottom of the pull. The only way to get an espresso that stands comparison with the two older machines is to stop the pull before it reaches its low point and remove the cup. So I can live with it... but I don't think it's right. It is as if there is an air leak, but only at this point in the pull. Any ideas?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It sounds to me like you need to take the group apart and check the seals for wear, and replace any damaged or worn ones and then re-grease with food grade lubricant.


----------

